# Atlanta Meet September 1



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, it's time for another meet in Atlanta, GA!

With all the big MECA competitions getting close, the date for the meet was chosen specifically so as not to interfere with any of the state finals events.

*Who:* Anyone who can make it, whether you have a system to show off or just want to hear some great cars and get ideas
*What:* A bunch of people into car audio hanging out, listening to cars, eating food, and having a good time
*When:* Saturday, September 1 from 10am till whenever you have to leave
*Where:* Centennial Place Apartments on Centennial Olympic Park Dr. just south of North Avenue in the middle of Atlanta
*Why:* Because it's fun. And because you get a free demo disc!

Bring yourself, a friend if you want, a car with your best show off tune, some favorite music, a few bucks for lunch, sunscreen since it'll probably be hot, and anything else you think you'll need.

If you can come, please add your name to this list, in the same format to help us keep track. Thanks!

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

God Willing, Count Me In.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

What he means to say is, lunch is on him. Everybody bring a friend or two.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

No that's not what I mean, but Ally will be making cookies. 

(this is not a joke)


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in this time!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd _really_ like to make this but don't think I'll be able to thanks to the other travels that I'll be having to make (gotta get points for Finals).

:/


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Nooooooo, I will be working that day since it is UGA's opening game. I'm guessing there is no way we could do this a weekend earlier or later? Well for anyone who is wondering whether you should go or not; last year's meet was the most fun I have had at a automotive event in awhile. I wish I could make it but gotta pay the bills and for the Tech fans,

GOOOOOOOOO DAWGS ... SIC'EM WOOF WOOF WOOF WOOF WOOF


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I would come to this if it was on the 2nd. I work Saturdays. I would be willing to put together some cd's of demo/tuning music I use as well. Not to mention possibly bring product from the store that anyone might want to see/touch.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to make this... We did have a good time last meet (and Ally's cookies were great).


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Would everyone still be able to come if it was Sunday? With all the competitions happening on other weekends, we want it to be this weekend, but we could change it to Sunday the 2nd if more people could make it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A little tougher (miss church and long drive before starting work week) but still doable.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Saturday is better for me. My bros b-day is Sunday.


----------



## ocblaze (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't worry about me since I can't get out of church so I wouldn't even make it till like 1-2. I hope yall have a great time and I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I do always like an excuse to go to micro center....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

After all the stuff I've heard about how some of the ATL cars sound right now I just might have to take a few days off and do this. Nine hour drive but it has always been worth the trip. We are moving into a new building at work the middle of August so might have to really pull some strings to make it happen.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright, so we're still down for Saturday the 1st.

Please add your name to the list if you can go

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. myhikingboots - Chuck - Dodge Ram
4. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius - black Nissan Altima
5. bertholomey - Jason - black BMW 325i


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Let this serve as a reminder/incentive for those who are attending or considering attending:

I'll be making Ultimate Chocolate Chip cookies for everybody.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm seeing a theme with these incentives..... "knock you naked brownies" in NC & "ultimate chocolate chip cookies" in ATL = more attendees......winning!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I'm seeing a theme with these incentives..... "knock you naked brownies" in NC & "ultimate chocolate chip cookies" in ATL = more attendees......winning!


Thank God no one was actually knocked naked. :laugh: Maybe that happened before I got there?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

If I'm within driving distance.

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. myhikingboots - Chuck - Dodge Ram
4. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius - black Nissan Altima
5. bertholomey - Jason - black BMW 325i 
6. stereo_luver - Chuck - Dodge Ram

Chuck


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. myhikingboots - Chuck - Dodge Ram
4. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius - black Nissan Altima
5. bertholomey - Jason - black BMW 325i
6. stereo_luver - Chuck - Dodge Ram
7. spl152db - Pat - red Impala

and both chucks have Rams? interesting...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

spl152db said:


> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. myhikingboots - Chuck - Dodge Ram
> 4. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius - black Nissan Altima
> ...


Yeah but mine is just an old beat up work truck......LOL

Chuck


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

spl152db said:


> 1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
> 2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
> 3. myhikingboots - Chuck - Dodge Ram
> 4. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius - black Nissan Altima
> ...


Go figure, we're also carpenters. Looking forward to meeting you! And everyone else!


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'll probably stop by for a bit of listening, had a great time last time. My car is all torn up currently, no tunes.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

kickinaudio said:


> I'll probably stop by for a bit of listening, had a great time last time. My car is all torn up currently, no tunes.


Would be great to see you again Casey..... hate that you have no tunes


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

1 month reminder!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> 1 month reminder!


I hope someone has a RTA setup. I think I will need some tuning help by then!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> I hope someone has a RTA setup. I think I will need some tuning help by then!


Since I have a lot of experience tuning a Ram I'd be happy to help you. What processing do you have and what are your mounting locations?


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Since I have a lot of experience tuning a Ram I'd be happy to help you. What processing do you have and what are your mounting locations?


That would be awesome! I have the new and untested 3sixty.3. I am installing everything a week from today and have 10 days to complete. I'm shoe horning ID X69's in the doors. Hat L3SEs and L1v2 tweets in custom pods on the dash. 2 10" Morel Primo subs under the back seats.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> I hope someone has a RTA setup. I think I will need some tuning help by then!


If you can make it to Kennesaw before I leave for Norfolk, VA to work I can give you a pretty good tuning disk I've put together. It has a few good tracks for tuning.

Uncorrolated Pink Noise
Corrolated Pink Noise
Speakers in phase / out of phase
Voice Counting 1 - 25
Voices speaking L/C/R
3 Snare Drum Beats L/C/R
7 Snare Drum Beats across the stage
1/3 Octave Pink 20Hz - 20kHz ( 3 Octaves per track)
1/3 Octave Sine 20Hz - 20kHz (@ 0db 1 Octave per track)

This helps me get things dialed in pretty good.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> That would be awesome! I have the new and untested 3sixty.3. I am installing everything a week from today and have 10 days to complete. I'm shoe horning ID X69's in the doors. Hat L3SEs and L1v2 tweets in custom pods on the dash. 2 10" Morel Primo subs under the back seats.


Sounds like a nice setup. Can't wait to tinker with it. What amps?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. myhikingboots - Chuck - Dodge Ram
4. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius - black Nissan Altima
5. bertholomey - Jason - black BMW 325i
6. stereo_luver - Chuck - Dodge Ram
7. spl152db - Pat - red Impala
8. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - white Ram

My name isn't Chuck but my dad's name is. That will be three Rams


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sounds like a nice setup. Can't wait to tinker with it. What amps?


For now I'll be running two JL XD 700/5s. So the tweets and mids each get 75w and the 2 midbass get a bridged 150 each. Subs of course get there own 200 watts each. I wish now that I had gotten 2 ohm subs and that would put me at 300w each. I've been on a strict budget and the front stage is the only thing I have put any real money into, but at least I'll have room to grow!


----------



## Ethosb (Jul 31, 2012)

I would be interested in knowing more about the meet. I too have a Ram and just finished a new install. Hertz in the doors/dash, Pioneer HU, Infinity sub and Alpine Amps. Running 110x4RMS on the Hertz, 300x1RMS on the sub. Love audio and always like looking at others ideas and installs.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Audio AND cookies?? Tempting........


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Ethosb said:


> I would be interested in knowing more about the meet. I too have a Ram and just finished a new install. Hertz in the doors/dash, Pioneer HU, Infinity sub and Alpine Amps. Running 110x4RMS on the Hertz, 300x1RMS on the sub. Love audio and always like looking at others ideas and installs.


What would you like to know? Basically everyone shows up, shows off their system/install, then spend the rest of the time listening to all the different cars, and talking audio in general. 



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Audio AND cookies?? Tempting........


You know it! Totally worth it.


----------



## Ethosb (Jul 31, 2012)

strakele said:


> What would you like to know? Basically everyone shows up, shows off their system/install, then spend the rest of the time listening to all the different cars, and talking audio in general.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it! Totally worth it.


Sounds like it is rather informal and that I should bring some milk.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah it's totally chill. No pressure, just hanging out and listening to cars.


----------



## Ethosb (Jul 31, 2012)

Are kids welcome (8 & 10)?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

There won't be anything other than the sound systems to keep them entertained. If they're into listening to music for hours, then sure. Wouldn't want you to have to leave early cause they get bored.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If there will be outlets available I have about 20 miles of extention cords and two battery chargers (one oldie but goodie solid state and one digital marine charger with 2, 10, and 15a charge rates). I've seen way too many people kill their battery at g2g's so if you'll for sure need one to trickle your battery all day let me know.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Bringing cords and chargers is never a bad thing. We can run a really long extension from our room to a power strip so everyone can plug in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll bring my 12g cord if you don't have one so we'll have plenty of current...at least as much as the 20a breaker most outlets have can handle.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Can you list some motels in safe areas in your area?


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know anyones taste in music except Grayson, but for those who might be interested in some live southern rock, Lynyrd Skynyrd will be performing a post game concert at Turner Field Saturday night. Tickets to the game gets you in.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Linky:

Braves Summer Concert Series - Lynyrd Skynyrd | braves.com: Tickets


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Man I havn't seen Lynyrd Skynyrd since the mid 90's. Too bad I'm not too high on baseball but might sit through the game just for the concert as long as I'm not sitting by myself.


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

I was robbed a couple weeks ago an everything was stolen except my p99(ironically). I have been putting together a new system from components I have had from previous installs. I will try to make the get together though.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Can you list some motels in safe areas in your area?


We're right in downtown Atlanta - I wouldn't consider it the safest area, but it's not too bad. There's a Hampton Inn that is very very close to where we are - right across the street from GaTech. I've stayed there before and it was fine.



postman18ny said:


> I was robbed a couple weeks ago an everything was stolen except my p99(ironically). I have been putting together a new system from components I have had from previous installs. I will try to make the get together though.


So sorry to hear that - that's horrible. Hope you're still able to make it. They got the Scan Illuminators?


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

those are gone too unfortunately. I will be getting a new pair along with a bad ass alarm system


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

postman18ny said:


> those are gone too unfortunately. I will be getting a new pair along with a bad ass alarm system


I hate to hear that as well.... Would be curious to hear how your insurance company handled it. I really enjoyed meeting you at the last meet, and I hope you will stop by.

I'm really looking forward to seeing all my Atlanta peeps - has anyone heard from Julian (sleepybrown... I believe)? I need to go through the thread from the last g2g and send some pms.

Hopefully...... We can get D there before I leave to drive back to NC


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

I did not go thru the auto insurance because I have 2 total losses and a few tickets inculding a super speeding vioation on my history(I pay a very high rate, above average) and I believe the cost of reporting it minus the $1000 deductible out weighed the cost of replacing everything. Now if the p99 was stolen I probably would have reported it. Luckily I have a garage full of components including speakers,sub woofers, and amps. It happened outside of my house and the person I suspect is in jail on an unrelated charge.


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Permission denied. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

postman18ny said:


> those are gone too unfortunately. I will be getting a new pair along with a bad ass alarm system


Good call. Keep us updated and keep the install stealth! Even if you don't get a system put back together with your misc gear you should still stop by since you're so close!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing all my Atlanta peeps - has anyone heard from Julian (sleepybrown... I believe)? I need to go through the thread from the last g2g and send some pms.
> 
> Hopefully...... We can get D there before I leave to drive back to NC




Lol!!! Jason, i'll make sure that I'm there before you drive back. I spoke with Julian recently, he was getting ready to make some changes to his car... 

Will any of your fellow NC SQ Fans be making the trip down with you?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Kendal was talking about it previously, but I haven't heard definitively if he is going. I can't remember if I asked minibox or not - I'll see what he has going on. 

I'm looking forward to hearing the Altima!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Kendal was talking about it previously, but I haven't heard definitively if he is going. I can't remember if I asked minibox or not - I'll see what he has going on.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing the Altima!


Lot's of interest but probability is near zero. :blush:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Kendal was talking about it previously, but I haven't heard definitively if he is going. I can't remember if I asked minibox or not - I'll see what he has going on.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing the Altima!



I was hoping to meet some of the crew from up there.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Lot's of interest but probability is near zero. :blush:



If anything changes, let us know.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you guys mind if a newb shows up? I know next to nothing about tuning and I could use some help with the system in my BMW.

It seems like it would be a good opportunity to learn and hear some properly sorted out cars.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Am seriously thinking about coming down. Nothing in the car yet, but can bring my cd's and a laptop for anyone who wants copies.

Thumper26 - Jonathan Denton - Black Chevy Cobalt SS


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks like I'll be in town for this.

Chuck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just happens I am going to b in town for this, I might have to stop by for a few to say hi.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet, the list keeps growing. This oughta be a great gathering. The time has been asked off, the room is booked, finances are sorted out, now there's just the wait and the long drive!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hopefully there won't be any Isaac remnants left to rain on your parade.
This sounds like a great meet. Now if all the people will actually show up is another story 
You all have a good time and post lots of pictures.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

willtel said:


> Do you guys mind if a newb shows up? I know next to nothing about tuning and I could use some help with the system in my BMW.
> 
> It seems like it would be a good opportunity to learn and hear some properly sorted out cars.




Sure! Come on down.


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

I will be there


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

1. strakele - Grayson - grey Mitsubishi Lancer
2. millerlyte - Ally - black Monte Carlo
3. myhikingboots - Chuck - Dodge Ram
4. wdemetrius1 - Demetrius - black Nissan Altima
5. bertholomey - Jason - black BMW 325i
6. stereo_luver - Chuck - Dodge Ram
7. spl152db - Pat - red Impala
8. Hillbilly SQ - Chris - white Ram
9. Thumper26 - Jonathan Denton - Black Chevy Cobalt SS 
10. postman18ny - - Silver Chrysler 300
11. chefhow - Howard - 

Looking like a good list. Anyone on the fence, come on down.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

strakele said:


> Looking like a good list. Anyone on the fence, come on down.


Or come on up


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

count me in , in town visiting fam


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> count me in , in town visiting fam


That is awesome! Will be great seeing you again..... and it won't be in a 200 degree single car garage!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope no one minds the smell of resin. I'm really coming down to the wire on my install. Probably won't be 100%, but it should be at least listenable. The pods for the mids and tweets didn't turn out like a wanted so I'm going to redo them.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Other Chuck, put some clean linen car freshener in your truck. Maybe it will help the resin smell like a sticky blanketYou want to hear about coming down to the wire, did you ever hear what Slade did right before going to one of Erins gatherings? THAT was a combination of insanity and dedication!...and sleep deprivation!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

What time does this shin dig start and end? I have a pop warner football game in the morning and a baseball game at 4.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

10am till whenever. Eveningish.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry I can't make it. Pics!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks, I'll be there around lunchtime with my son in tow


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! Maybe you can listen to more than one track in my car this time


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe I can actually have more than 2 people listen to mine for once.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

You and Grayson sounded great at SC Finals!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Maybe I can actually have more than 2 people listen to mine for once.


Can I play with the settings?......LOL

Chuck


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

There will be no need to


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> There will be no need to


What fun is that?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Selling my Kicker gear if anyone is interested or knows of anyone looking for a nice budget active setup. 

SX900.4
SX900.2
SXRC


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Isaac is fixing to bear down on my neck of the woods expecting tornadoes and 6-12" of rain. Right now I'm concerned whether or not I'll even be able to get out of town if the roads flood. Hopefully it soaks into the ground quickly. I'm expecting the idiots around me to turn a 8.5 hour trip into about a 10 hour trip. It's all good though.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Be safe, and if you arent on high ground head out of dodge...


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

When do we find out where it is?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Be safe, and if you arent on high ground head out of dodge...


I live in the bottoms about 30' above sea level. With the help of properly sloped land, ponds, and ditches connecting those ponds they do a great job at flood control. The one we had last year of biblical proportions had water a foot deep in the yard but it went down quick when the rain slacked off. Plus the house is elevated off the ground. There were houses close to me that were halfway under water. That had to suck. And you know you have problems when airboats from Mississippi are getting used!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> you know you have problems when airboats from Mississippi are getting used!


I thought that was how you guys got around in some parts


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright guys, here's a map of the area.

Plug in 196 Hunnicutt St NW, Atlanta, GA to your GPS, and follow this map once you get on the right street. The parking lot where the meet will be held is behind the buildings. You'll turn down Lovejoy and it will be on the right.












If the weather sucks, we do have another option, and it is listed on the map as the alternate location. This is a gated, covered parking deck. Here's how this will work:

If it is raining on the day of the meet, still come. Ally and I will be there under an awning or something. We will wait until 11am. At that point, everyone who shows up will caravan over to the parking deck, and we'll all slip in with one swipe of my card. After that happens, I can't swipe anyone in for 30 minutes. So it's in your best interest to get there in the first hour especially if the weather is bad.

Hopefully this won't be an issue, but that's the plan if it is.

PM me if you want my phone number to let me know when you're about to be there so I can swipe you in if necessary/possible. There is no gate for the primary location, this is just in case we need to get under cover.

Any questions, let me know.






Other than that, playlist is ready, cookie dough is ready, and we'll see everyone on Saturday!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

What do yall want for drinks? Soda? Milk + cookies OK for grown men?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> What do yall want for drinks? Soda? Milk + cookies OK for grown men?


Milk & cookies might be ok.......I thought you would do something more Dragon-Con themed....... I might have to dress up as my Avatar


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

There's a pack of wild children around here that you can chase after in that suit if you like.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> There's a pack of wild children around here that you can chase after in that suit if you like.


I'll have to work on the scary part......I have chased after rowdy kids in a while......should be fun though  (getting a mental picture of the bad guy in 'Act of Valor' in the ice cream truck)


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

My truck is still in parts. Alot of my wiring is suspect. BUT I have sound! AND it sounds sweet! There is still plenty of tuning to do, but I really couldn't be happier right now!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

take pictures!




Really do wish I could make this. Maybe next time (I say that all the time). Have fun, folks!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Boy we sure dodged a bullet here even though we really need a good soaking rain of about 6" over the course of a week. Look forward to seeing everybody and meeting a few new faces.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Not looking forward to this drive! BUT I can grab Krystals on the way home! and hit up a quick trip gas station. They have the best sandwiches.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> My truck is still in parts. Alot of my wiring is suspect. BUT I have sound! AND it sounds sweet! There is still plenty of tuning to do, but I really couldn't be happier right now!


Can't wait to hear it..... I'm getting my ears ready to hear some 'sweet' sounds. 







bikinpunk said:


> take pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... you do say that all the time..... I am a witness...... we will try to have fun despite your absence and we will try to remember to take pictures. 






Hillbilly SQ said:


> Boy we sure dodged a bullet here even though we really need a good soaking rain of about 6" over the course of a week. Look forward to seeing everybody and meeting a few new faces.



Looks like we may have decent weather in the morning, then maybe a shower in the afternoon. Will be good to see you again Chris. 






spl152db said:


> Not looking forward to this drive! BUT I can grab Krystals on the way home! and hit up a quick trip gas station. They have the best sandwiches.


It's the little things that you have to weigh in..... great attitude! Looking forward to hearing your car.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

myhikingboots said:


> My truck is still in parts. Alot of my wiring is suspect. BUT I have sound! AND it sounds sweet! There is still plenty of tuning to do, but I really couldn't be happier right now!


I think I just blew one of the ID X-69s. I only had 150w total going to them which is the RMS/ max 300w. Crossed @80 although it was a fairly shallow 12 db slope.

sigh


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

spl152db said:


> Not looking forward to this drive! BUT I can grab Krystals on the way home! and hit up a quick trip gas station. They have the best sandwiches.


I'll trade ya.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Really do wish I could make this. Maybe next time (I say that all the time). Have fun, folks!


I'm driving all the way from York Pa and you cant come across the border?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

myhikingboots said:


> I think I just blew one of the ID X-69s. I only had 150w total going to them which is the RMS/ max 300w. Crossed @80 although it was a fairly shallow 12 db slope.
> 
> sigh


Oh no! What happened? Those things should be able to take [email protected] long enough for you to be able to tell if something was wrong.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> Oh no! What happened? Those things should be able to take [email protected] long enough for you to be able to tell if something was wrong.


I was listening to some bass heavy music when all of the sudden the stage shifted to the right. When I stopped driving I could tell that the left 6x9 was not moving. Checked the wires swapped channels on the amp and nothing seemed to work, no response from the driver. When I push down on the cone I don't feel or hear any scraping, so I dunno?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

can you get a measurement on the speaker itself? how about on the tinsel leads? I've had bad terminals before and had to resweat them. (not these speakers though)


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

I just rechecked, and the slope is 24db! The amp gains are set to there lowest point and the 3sixty automatically sets the level to full which is 0db and from there you back off the gain to set the gains which I had on that channel reduced it by -4db. I had a slight boost at 100Hz.

I wonder if there is just a broken connection somewhere between the terminals and the voice coil. I found this quote on another forum:

"im starting to guess the tinsel leads/vc separation is common in the ID mids... it just happened to one of my CXS's mids about two weeks ago and had to have replaced."

They were kicking so well too! I guess for tomorrow I'm just throwing back in the infinity coaxials.

sigh again


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

spl152db said:


> can you get a measurement on the speaker itself? how about on the tinsel leads? I've had bad terminals before and had to resweat them. (not these speakers though)


What do you mean a measurement? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> What do you mean a measurement? Sorry for my ignorance.


like ohm load? using a multimeter. you can also check continuity.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Take a good speaker and put it in its place. See if the issue still happens. That will quickly narrow it down.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

spl152db said:


> like ohm load? using a multimeter. you can also check continuity.


Well I just checked for continuity and nothing. Forgive my ignorance, i don't know how to check the ohm load but I will look it up after this. What I did find was that it was indeed the tinsel lead going into the voice coil! It is hard to see but one of the wires is just dangling. I have know idea how to get in there and resolder it though.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Take a good speaker and put it in its place. See if the issue still happens. That will quickly narrow it down.


Thanks Erin but that was the second thing I did.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Shipping it back to Sonic.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

If you want to cut some baffles real quick, we got a pair of 8" midbasses here you can use for the meet.




I was really looking forward to hearing a pair of XS-69s


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> If you want to cut some baffles real quick, we got a pair of 8" midbasses here you can use for the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you were! Believe me they kick! 

Thanks for the offer on the 8"s. Anyway I was going with 6x9s because they were basically drop in with the exception of making spacers and cutting the door panel and making new grills.:blush: If I could have fit 8s easily, I would have loved to have gone that route because there are alot more choices in drivers!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Got a pair of DVC 6.5s here as well..


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

strakele said:


> Got a pair of DVC 6.5s here as well..


Thanks again but I just don't think I have time to make baffles right now. I'm trying to put the truck back together and I'm going to the Braves game tonight! Troubleshooting the IDs really set me back today.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Dang that sucks Chuck.




See you guys in the morning!


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing you guys too!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

What a tough trip..... 6.5 hours when it typically takes 5. Stop and go traffic is yucky!


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Rest those ears


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm installing 2 different sets of tweets in the morning just to have a listen. A set of Vifa ring radiators and a set of JL Audio C5-075ct's. I'll be getting my tune on for a few hours before I head over. May have to put the Scans back in if I don't have time to dial everything in. Good to have multiple sets of a pillars to play with.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I can bring my rta if anyone wants. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

11hrs later I'm finally in Chattanooga. Every freakin yahoo is out on the road, what a nightmare!!
See evryone tomorrow, I'm going to bed!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

.....and most of those yahoos were 'crusin' in the left lane


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> .....and most of those yahoos were 'crusin' in the left lane


And driving MUCH slower than I wanted too.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

spl152db said:


> I can bring my rta if anyone wants.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I would be interested in that. And thanks again for your help earlier.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

As soon as I get awake I'm headed down. I'll bring my laptop rta setup.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Mornin' everyone.

Once you get into the parking lot just look for my grey Lancer and Ally's black Monte Carlo and park near there. Looks like we should be good to go as far as weather today.

See ya'll soon!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll be heading down around 10


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Which side of the parking lot or do they connect. Can't tell on maps 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

Wish I could make it. Looks like it will be a good turn out.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

The whole empty square where I labeled "HERE" on the map is all one lot. But the entrance is only on the side where I labeled.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

On my way down now!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

strakele said:


> The whole empty square where I labeled "HERE" on the map is all one lot. But the entrance is only on the side where I labeled.


Sending you a pm, I'm at the apts, looking for the spot


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

Im on my way down


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm stuck doing charity work for B of A today. Well that and getting quotes on an inground pool. I wish I could have made it.

Chuck


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a blast today! Thanks Grayson and Ally for putting this together! Unfortunately one of my subs went out on my drive home. surprisingly I wasn't even playing it loud like I was during the meet.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

So how were the cookies? 

I heard this meet was a great time. Hopefully I can meet some of you guys(and girls) at the Fall NC meet in November.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> So how were the cookies?
> 
> I heard this meet was a great time. Hopefully I can meet some of you guys(and girls) at the Fall NC meet in November.


Ally's cookies bring all the guys to the plates! They were great.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen!


Looking forward to seeing everyone's takeaways. I've heard and read a lot of good things about all your systems.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I listened to quite a few of the systems and honestly had nothing bad to say about any of them. Just amazing systems the whole time. Didn't get to hear allys though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Had a great time today! Was great to see some familiar faces and put some names to new ones.
Thanks Grayson and Ally for hosting and the amazing cookies!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Last few just left a few minutes ago. Almost 13 straight hours! Had a great time meeting all the new people and catching up with everyone else. Thanks to everyone who was able to make it!

I agree with Pat - all of the cars were great. Everyone had something unique and different that made it really neat. And sorry about your sub Pat, but hey, just gives you an excuse to get something better, right?

Hope you guys enjoyed the meet discs on the drive home. And glad everyone liked the cookies 

Also, I know some of you guys came from a long way away, but if you had a good time and felt like you got something out of the meet, you can PM me for a paypal address to make a small donation to a couple broke college kids. Or just cause you really liked Ally's cookies.






Pics:










































































Finally got some people in those last couple...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Finally! I'm home......

Started the trip with this track:

Lumidee ft. Fabolous & Busta Rhymes - Never Leave You - YouTube

I ended the trip with this track (and I needed it - really loud!):

Mountain Song [Clean Version] (Video) - YouTube

As others have said - had a great time, thanks to G&A for hosting, great to see old friends and make some new ones. I'd love to see a bunch of you at the NC Meet in November  I'll post the 3 pictures I took and mention individuals tomorrow when I can keep my eyes open enough to see the screen.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

spl152db said:


> Had a blast today! Thanks Grayson and Ally for putting this together! Unfortunately one of my subs went out on my drive home. surprisingly I wasn't even playing it loud like I was during the meet.


Let me guess, you don't know what went wrong 

I"ll start off with a few pics.









11am view, just a few of us









Folks start showing up









Proof of Dee's presence during actual daylight hours









Cookies!









More cars









8pm, few folks and a couple of cars left


Can't wait to see others photos, hopefully more eventful than mine. Thanks to everyone who showed up. I finally got to hear most of the cars and talk with everyone. I had a blast. Looking forward to another Atlanta meet with yall again soon.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

You're right. Just like my car , I have no idea  must just be me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey had a great time and thanks for those who helped me tune my new install. By the way the 3sixyty.3 thread is looking for some input from experienced tuners who got a chance to screw around with mine. 

Chuck


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> Hey had a great time and thanks for those who helped me tune my new install. By the way the 3sixyty.3 thread is looking for some input from experienced tuners who got a chance to screw around with mine.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck if you come to the nc meet we can spent more time fine tubing left and right independent. I feel like I cheated you but I was too hot. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

nice shot of my girl's ass. and of my wife. 

Had a great time, really needed it. Grayson, your Lancer sounded really really impressive. Thanks again for humoring me while I went through some of my favorite test tracks. I'm going to try and make it to finals to hear it again.

Guys, this guy's car played things i've never heard before on cd's i've had for years. We were listening to a live track recorded from a seat in an amphitheater and for the first time in my life, the ambiance was so realistic that when the crowd applauded, you heard the people beside and below you. It truly immersed you into the amphiteater. It was amazing, and I couldn't stop grinning.

Jen says hi and she enjoyed getting to meet everyone. And, she looks forward to competing with you guys in a few years.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hah! Glad you enjoyed it man. You gotta send us a list of some of those tracks you were using. I was telling Ally about it and she wants to hear it too. Wish you could have stayed longer.

And I saw your other thread, but Jen is definitely awesome for helping you get started on your build. And hey, any girl that carries a S&W is ok in my book


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Jonathan, wish you could have stayed longer to hear more of the cars and to hang out with everybody for a while. Hope you both will stop by again next time.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I would like to say great job guys, Really! The cars I listened to all sounded great. I'm just getting home will about 40 mins ago. And Ya, the CD is just crazy. Crazy as it great!!!! Sounds great and crazy just crazy dynamic. But what else would i have expected from you guys .

Great Job once more!!!!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks, I had a blast. We wanted to stay longer, but the bama game was on tonight and I wasn't going to miss that. Traffic was so bad we didn't want to get stuck in anything with everything going on in Atlanta this weekend.

I'll get you those tracks, they're great. I recommend just buying Johnny Cash The American IV. It has so much to offer. Definitely let me know when you want to hang out. You're welcome to come up to Chattanooga. I have a garage, which helps.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks, I had a blast. We wanted to stay longer, but the bama game was on tonight and I wasn't going to miss that. Traffic was so bad we didn't want to get stuck in anything with everything going on in Atlanta this weekend.

I'll get you those tracks, they're great. I recommend just buying Johnny Cash The American IV. It has so much to offer. Definitely let me know when you want to hang out. You're welcome to come up to Chattanooga. I have a garage, which helps. We also have a really great used book store that sells used CDs too. I think I paid 5 bucks for that disc.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I like everyone else had a great time, reconnecting and meeting some new faces. I have to say, Thanks again, to everyone for everyone that gave me a demo. I definitely have to agree with Mark that the demo disc was really great. I'm currently enjoying it as I type this message. 

Yeah Ally, I made it out during the daylight this time.epper:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

8.5 hours, 3 stops, and 30 gallons of gas later I'm finally home. It got rough, REALLY rough that last couple hours keeping my eyes open. Then I remembered I had the ultra dynamic demo disk in my console. Popped it in and maxed out the volume. As much air as my midbasses were moving I can't believe I didn't grenade one of them because in three years I pushed them harder than they've ever been pushed. I did say I wasn't going to put the new pair of Souls in until one of the old ones diedAt least I got home without bending my truck. And had my ass saved by a rumble strip at one pointI had to of been out for at least 5 seconds!!! Pulled off at the next gas station for an energy drink. I'll be staying in Atlanta for two nights next time!

Anyway it was great seeing old faces and meeting some new ones. Y'all make it worth the drive for me. Needing to get out for a couple days was a big part of the trip though. The systems I was able to hear all sounded great in their own unique way. Grayson, you have me wanting to talk to Mark about working out a deal on that 3" and ribbon now. It would seem like a waste crossing them at 2k though but might be able to do a bandpass on the midbass with the amp and take them down to 1.25k. I think the Zuki only goes up to 500hz though. Might have to build passive filters. Those big inductors cost quite a bit though. Will just have to see what happens.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> .....and most of those yahoos were 'crusin' in the left lane


Those people are clueless! They only care about themselves. A lot of times I'll cruise in the left lane for the smoother ride it offers a lot of the time but if someone is fixing to be on my ass I'll make quick work of merging right. Then again at a modest 5 over I'm passing most everyone too. But running with the flow of traffic no matter how fast it's going the cop can't catch everyone. Out of state plates would be tempting to single out though. I used to let the hotrods run rabbit for me but after me and another guy that was playing cat and mouse with each other on 72 in MS got pulled over last year at the same time I quit doing that. Trooper even poked around my back seat looking for guns! Maybe the camo rain suit spooked him?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Quick shout out before I have to take off this morning....

Thanks again to G&A for hosting and for the amazing disc (already mentioned several times, but once more never hurt). 

It was great to see Chris, Casey, Pat, Shaun, and Chuck again......I wish Julian didn't have to work yesterday, but I'm glad he was able to stop by later. Great to see Steve (longest drive of the meet.....Colorado! fortunately he was staying in town for several days) and Mark and to finally meet Jeff. 

Howard - it is always a pleasure hanging with you - again, extremely impressed that your son was ABLE and WILLING to hang out for so long - he is an awesome kid. I'll see you again soon - thanks for the feedback on the car.

I wish I had more time to talk to you Jonathan and to have your ears in my car. Please thank Jen for her awesome IT trouble shooting abilities on my Mac......that laptop is going to give me an ulcer. 

I did have a major Android fail......Of the 10 or so pics I took, only 2 saved on my phone - one is not able to be opened and the other is cut in half . Oh well.....hopefully Hubbs came through for us. 

See you'all in November


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

Had a great time as well! lot of great soundsing cars.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Alright, somebody who knows how to use a camera!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So what was everyones take on the cars they listened to?

Ally-I love what you've done with your install. Everything was staging tight and tonality was pretty good. A thick dashmat would help kill some of the reflection glare I was hearing. I also love how you were able to get those Beyma 8's in the kicks. Just be careful parking on hills or maybe relocate the e-brake.

Grayson-that new 2-way set was incredible. I was hearing stuff I never knew my own familiar music had in it. Also love how that 10" in the passenger footwell was helping the ib15's stay up front. I honestly forgot that you even had a pair of 15's back there and that little ho10 was dropping freakishly low. That was a brain fart at its finest! All you need now is a dashmat to stop that damn image skipping.

Jason-you had by far the most detailed system of the day to my ears. It was scary how detailed it was. Still very easy on the ears. Good job getting it dailed in. Too bad you were having to leave because I could have stayed in there a lot longer. Shoulda caught you earlier in the day for a listen. Plus, I've always loved the interior of your Bimmer. 

Demetrius- Your car was my favorite of the day. If I would have had my whole cd binder in there you would have had to of kicked me out. It was smooth with just the right amount of detail. Don't ever get rid of those Quart tweets. They sing like angels. The fact you were using all stock locations up front made it even more impressive. Again, good job.

Jeff Smith-your system had the most wow factor to me. I would have never believed those little 3" drivers were playing down to 150hz while still having the detail of ribbons up top. I'd love to use them in a home setup with an equally good 12" or 15" woofer.

Shaun-it sucks your system got stolen. What you pieced together last week sounded pretty good. Still needed some tuning but tonality was ok. Keep your head up and it will be better than ever for the next round.

Chuck-you have everything you need to have something special. With some good quality tuning time you'll get it dailed in and staging tight. I really liked the tonality of those L3se's. That's right folks, I heard a HAT speaker I actually liked

Pat-wish I could have heard your car but you left before I had a chance to take a listen. Thanks for the use of the rta though. I got both sides flat as a board as a good baseline. Now I just have to redo the time alignment. I'll jot down my old time settings and save my old curve as a good safeguard just in case something goes terribly wrong with the new tune. 

Well I think that's about it for what I was able to listen to. I tried my best to be myself and call it like I see it. Again it was great chatting with everyone. Look forward to doing it again real soon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the more you guys post, the more I wish I could've made it. 

Hopefully I can put one together next Spring. Or possibly catch one of these in the future.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I really missed you Erin. You're always fun to pester. Oh, I was right by your old house on the way home. Came down 72 to avoid B-ham and all the road construction on 78 and 20 west of Atl. After "going out of my way" going through Chattanooga I still made it home in about the same amount of time it would have taken me to go the more direct route. Avoiding B-ham and all that construction was well worth the extra few gallons of gas I burned to go around it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Chatt's hit or miss. Sometimes it's quicker and other times it's not. Especially if you get stuck behind a trucker going the speed limit.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ, I'm glad that you made it home safely. I really enjoyed listening to your truck as well. I loved the tonality of your system. One of first things that I noticed was, how it was very smooth, but the detail was still there. From what I remember hearing from your truck back at Erin's last GTG, this was the best presentation yet. I love what you have done with your truck. It was a great day for sure. I enjoyed listening to everyone car/truck.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

No issues for me. I was greeted by the smell or sewage when I crossed into Chatt though. It was dark out but it looked like I was crossing a shallow swamp? I did have to push a few cars into the right lane though. And drive like a drunk monkey on sterroids when necessary. Also didn't realize how big Huntsville was.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> No issues for me. I was greeted by the smell or sewage when I crossed into Chatt though. It was dark out but it looked like I was crossing a shallow swamp? I did have to push a few cars into the right lane though. And drive like a drunk monkey on sterroids when necessary. Also didn't realize how big Huntsville was.


Yeah that smell is the Tennessee River. You don't smell it often, but when the wind shifts just right, you get to deal with that. It's awesome.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> Yeah that smell is the Tennessee River. You don't smell it often, but when the wind shifts just right, you get to deal with that. It's awesome.


It was nasty yesterday!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that was your gas, Howard.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

That would have be today Erin, good thing I'm by myself stuck in a car for 10+hrs.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hope you rolled the windows down.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> Yeah that smell is the Tennessee River. You don't smell it often, but when the wind shifts just right, you get to deal with that. It's awesome.


Hmm judging by the smell it would even choke a catfish! We have a papermill about 60 miles away that if the wind shifts just right you can smell it. If I let a fart that bad I'd go out of my way to claim it.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

spl152db said:


> Chuck if you come to the nc meet we can spent more time fine tubing left and right independent. I feel like I cheated you but I was too hot.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Oh no problem Pat. Really enjoyed using your setup and now I want my own! So I found the mic at parts express Dayton Audio EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone Allows For Accurate Acoustic Measurements At A Fraction Of The Price 390-801, but I wasn't sure about the usb adapter you had. And also were you using the laptop sound card? I was reading that most laptop sound cards weren't up to the challenge.

Thanks again and I do plan on coming to the NC meet. My tune and install should be alot more finished by then.

Chuck


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> Oh no problem Pat. Really enjoyed using your setup and now I want my own! So I found the mic at parts express Dayton Audio EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone Allows For Accurate Acoustic Measurements At A Fraction Of The Price 390-801, but I wasn't sure about the usb adapter you had. And also were you using the laptop sound card? I was reading that most laptop sound cards weren't up to the challenge.
> 
> Thanks again and I do plan on coming to the NC meet. My tune and install should be alot more finished by then.
> 
> Chuck


If you check out true rta main page it show you the link to the USB adapter and the cables you need. If you don't mine the mic being long and have a long USB cable you could forgoe the mic cable. I didn't realize I needed a USB cable and had to steal it front printer. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Was great seeing everyone again and meeting some new people. I didn't stay too long and didn't listen to many cars, but I surely enjoyed what I heard. These meets are always the best and always rekindles the bug. Thanks Grayson and Ally again for setting this up!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't wait to hear those Genys once you get things installed and tuned up. You had such a fantastic sounding system before, and I like the plans you have for this new one. Again, I took a pic of the Dual Mono Extremes, but my phone failed me


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

jay ,ALI,GREYSON, Y'ALL MADE SOME GREAT CDS MADE THE DRIVE HOME ALOT EASIER
!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Steve. And thanks for all your helpful (and hilarious) comments on Saturday!


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Wish I could've been there, sounds like yall had a great time, awesome turnout.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SteveH! said:


> jay ,ALI,GREYSON, Y'ALL MADE SOME GREAT CDS MADE THE DRIVE HOME ALOT EASIER
> !


I'm glad the music could alleviate some of the boredom anyway. I'll hook you up with a copy of the NC Fall disc if I decide to create one.


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

Audible Physics said:


> I would like to say great job guys, Really! The cars I listened to all sounded great. I'm just getting home will about 40 mins ago. And Ya, the CD is just crazy. Crazy as it great!!!! Sounds great and crazy just crazy dynamic. But what else would i have expected from you guys .
> 
> Great Job once more!!!!


I am very curious what was on this CD. It sounds like everyone liked it a lot, but I haven't seen any mention of what was on it (except a comment about Johnny Cash). Since I am new to this and learning I am curious to try different things. Anyone care to share what was on the disk? 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Track list:

Dream is Collapsing - Hans Zimmer
Freaks - James LaBrie
Thunderstruck - AC/DC
Another One Bites the Dust - Queen
Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
Sail - AWOLNATION
Superstitious instrumental - EMMA comp CD
Drumline track
Synth One - Ronald Jenkees
Game - Focal demo disc
Drum solo
Breaking Silence - Janis Ian
Patti cake - Thom Rotella Band
I Wish You'd Stay - Brad Paisley
Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd
Enter Sandman - Metallica
The Golden Age - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Track list:

Dream is Collapsing - Hans Zimmer
Freaks - James LaBrie
Thunderstruck - AC/DC
Another One Bites the Dust - Queen
Billie Jean - Michael Jackson
Sail - AWOLNATION
Superstitious instrumental - EMMA comp CD
Drumline track
Synth One - Ronald Jenkees
Game - Focal demo disc
Drum solo
Breaking Silence - Janis Ian
Patti cake - Thom Rotella Band
I Wish You'd Stay - Brad Paisley
Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd
Enter Sandman - Metallica
The Golden Age - The Asteroids Galaxy Tour


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

That does look like a great list of songs. Thanks for sharing. I hope to make a gtg sometime soon.

Thanks,
Eric


----------

